# Question regarding aneuploidy screening



## dollyzx (May 7, 2003)

Dear Peter ,

Have read questions regarding aneuploidy screening & wanted to ask what this was ? Is it something everyone should have or is it just for specific probs. ?

Also saw some info on natural killer cells , I've had 1 neg IVF cycle . As I'm 42 if we decide to try again it will be our last , should we be asking to be tested for NKC's ?

Thanks for your help , just trying to make sense of everything !!

Dollyzx x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

dollyzx said:


> Dear Peter ,
> 
> Have read questions regarding aneuploidy screening & wanted to ask what this was ?
> 
> ...


----------

